# raw beef



## Terok`Nor (Sep 11, 2003)

why is raw beef safe to eat without getting sick from food poisoning? japanese dishes often have slices of raw beef

i've heard that just cooking the surface of the steak is enough, cos even restaurants asks you how you'd like it cooked.

but why is this ok for beef only, and not something like pork?


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 11, 2003)

For the most part, to my knowledge, that is true.  However, when talking beef you are talking WHOLE meat, not hamburger.

Pork can contain parasites.  I don't think it's as common as it was, but that's the reason you must cook pork to a certain temp.

If you want to eat raw food, I recommend sushi, or even a steak (trust me, they taste better cooked), but DO NOT EAT RAW OR UNDER COOKED PORK!!

Some please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't know...the thought of eating raw meat makes me sick.  I don't even like my steak with any blood.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 11, 2003)

yeah
i wouldn't eat pork raw

depends on how you grew up. if you grew up without eating any raw food then you'd get sick thinking about raw meat with blood on the dinner table


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 11, 2003)

also yeah obviously steak tastes better cooked, but not fully cooked, otherwise it's a btch to chew


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 12, 2003)

If you really want to add some excitement to your dining experience...eat raw chicken.


----------



## Skib (Sep 12, 2003)

i think i was infected with a parasite a couple weeks ago... i had severe diarrhea and intestinal pain (just for one day) the rest of the days was just severe discomfort... i had a lot of gas but couldn't release any of it... do you know how crappy that felt?! i'm sure it was something i ate or drank... maybe some uncooked meat or uncooked egg... would eating an egg that hasn't been fully cooked be capable of doing this to me?

in any case, i wasn't able to train for about 10 days because of it

i thought i was coming down with the stomach flu but in the end i think i just had a bug in my system...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

I love my steak still mooing at me.  The bloodier the better


----------



## ZECH (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep medium rare!! Anything else needs to heated(cooked well).


----------



## loki (Sep 12, 2003)

sliced raw beef is good when marinated and prepared correctly. i had a chinese roommate that would make the stuff all the time. it was great. i never did find out what happened to my dog though...


----------



## Larva (Sep 15, 2003)

just had a week ago raw beef from a korean restaurant. It came with egg yok, and pears and this citris juice. Also the meat was cold, but it was Sooooooooooo Good. I highly recommended to anyone who likes raw food or pears


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah...that's what I meant. I have these dishes occasionally. f'all protein though, as the slices are thin as


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 18, 2003)

I like my steaks on the rare side myself.  It ain't blood - It's juices  

I love Sushi.  I know alot of people don't (at least my friends don't), but when I ask why, almost all admit they've never had it.
My wife didn't like it until I actually convinced her to try it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2003)

Chicken is the biggest scare now and days, that must be cooked all the way.  As for pork gov. says you can now safely eat pork at Medium Rare.  As for steak you can eat it raw, same with most fish and seafood.  Steak Tar Tar is good, if made properly, and the seasonings in it sometimes are enough to kill the bacteria, ie acids etc.  If you do order raw meat and it comes out warm you should think twice about eating it, that means it has probably been sitting out for a while getting a chance to collect bacteria, it should be ice cold when it gets to you.  Meaning it has been properly kept.  As for me if I poke it and it don't move then its over cooked, I like my meat kicking.


----------



## LIgymrat (Sep 25, 2003)

*Raw Beef Consumption....*

Hey Chief, It is ok to eat cuts of steak raw because only the top layer is exposed, to the bacteria. Lime, for some reason when squeezed on it kills the bac.  Hamburger is ground you cant tell top from bottom . As for pork most pork is now fed an anti-trichonosis grain which is the parasite that causes problems. For me it seems raw, is an aquired taste.. Chicken , I have to say is risky.. You have to know the butcher really well , Freshness counts .. For Steak I look real close and for the most recent date color and scent . My favs are skirt steak, Flank steak. If you dont mind extra fat .. Lean choice is Top round , top round london broil , but experiment for your taste .. Happy hunting ,,GymRat


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 25, 2003)

I hate rare steak!

I have mine medium-well, I don't like to risk food posioning!


----------



## LIgymrat (Sep 25, 2003)

*Eating raw Beef...*

Perhaps you misunderstood the SAFE part!!!! The reason one would eat raw beef is for the Protein benefeit. When You cook the meat Crosslinking of protein occurs( The Browning Process) The same as when we Tan. The protein becomes tough and the protien is not as soluble, for muscle tissue. As for personal taste that is not the point. The point is getting the most lean growth protein for the buck.


----------



## xxgrzesx (Oct 16, 2004)

*Do Not Eat Just Any Raw Beef!!!!!!!!!*

I am from Poland and we have a dish called tatar which is raw beef with uncooked egg and spices.  The beef that is used must be very fresh it cannot be older than a day.  So you must get it from store that has butcher.  It has to be red if it has any discoloration do not get it.  Also tell the person behind the counter that you want to eat it raw.  They will give you the freshest one.  I am not sure where you are from but if you have any Polish, German or Russian stores in your city they always carry beef that can be eaten raw.


----------

